# Is YN622C's Test Fire button a remote shutter release?



## entlassen (Dec 4, 2013)

Does the Test Fire button on the Yongnuo YN622C act as a standard wireless shutter release?

1) Can you half-press the button to make the camera Auto-Focus, and then full-press the button to take the shot? 

2) If you hold down the button, can you shoot in continuous burst? (assuming no speedlight mounted, so no power cycling cooldown)

Basically I'm trying to figure out if the button on the YN622C acts exactly like the camera's shutter button.

Note:
I made a similar thread regarding the Canon 600EX-RT at http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=18425d 
A poster replied that the 600EX-RT's release button has neither of the two functions I asked above.

The problem I'm trying to solve is that many standard wireless shutter releases (e.g. Satech WRT-A, Vellos Wireless Shutterboss) require a receiver brick to cold-mount onto the hot-shoe, which means I can't mount a speedlight onto the hotshoe. I am trying to find a wireless shutter release solution that allows me to have a remote release button that acts exactly like the camera's shutter button yet allows me to have a speedlight on the hotshoe at the same time, should I have need to.

Thanks!


----------



## ninjapeps (Dec 4, 2013)

No. It's strictly a flash trigger.


----------



## entlassen (Dec 4, 2013)

Thanks for the comprehensive description!

If you put a 622 in the hotshoe, and a flash on the 622, can you use a 603 to act as a remote shutter release that can also fire the flash?
If you can, then is that the best solution? (since you said 622's can't act as a remote, and a 603 in the hotshoe can't fire the flash attached to it).


----------



## jdramirez (Dec 6, 2013)

Ditto what the others say. It won't work.

I'll give you a word of warning though... I have the Phottix wireless trigger, 
http://www.amazon.com/Phottix-Wireless-Timer-Shutter-Release/dp/B006JPV126/ref=sr_1_7?ie=UTF8&qid=1386302625&sr=8-7&keywords=photix+trigger

and I mounted the trigger a top of the yongnuo and from a distance of maybe 10 feet, there appears to be enough interference that the phottix receiver could not register my depression of the shutter release.

So if you wind up trying to do something like that... just be aware that it might not work as seemlessly as you hope... 

I think the next time I'm going to just have the phottix receiver hang off the cord giving it about 2.5 feet away from the yong transceiver.


----------



## entlassen (Dec 6, 2013)

jdramirez said:


> Ditto what the others say. It won't work.
> 
> I'll give you a word of warning though... I have the Phottix wireless trigger,
> http://www.amazon.com/Phottix-Wireless-Timer-Shutter-Release/dp/B006JPV126/ref=sr_1_7?ie=UTF8&qid=1386302625&sr=8-7&keywords=photix+trigger
> ...



Thanks for the heads up! To clarify, you're using the 622's right, not the 603's?


----------



## jdramirez (Dec 6, 2013)

entlassen said:


> jdramirez said:
> 
> 
> > Ditto what the others say. It won't work.
> ...



Yeah, the 622's.


----------

